
A Review of Perl 6 (2017) - crazydoggers
https://www.evanmiller.org/a-review-of-perl-6.html
======
eesmith
Well written, and insightful.

164 comments at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15004216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15004216)
from 2017.

> unlike Python, Swift, or Elixir, Perl 6 can can access arbitrary graphemes
> by position in constant time

So can Python, I thought.

> As a long-time Ragel addict, I really wanted to like Perl 6’s grammar
> engine, but the lack of decent failure handling means I can’t endorse it
> except as a refactorable regex machine.

I also like Ragel, and one of the idle thoughts, were I to try Perl 6, was for
a parsing project that would exercise the grammar engine.

